# Bundling



## ivyrose (Feb 17, 2011)

Please explain bundling and give some pointers on doing it correctly.:


----------



## aljones1980 (Feb 17, 2011)

I use the Medicare National Correct Coding Sourcebook for bundling issues. They are updated every 3 months.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 17, 2011)

ivyrose said:


> Please explain bundling and give some pointers on doing it correctly.:


Bundling is the process by which two procedures are combined (bundled) together as if they were one procedure.  There are ways to "unbundle" procedures IF the documentation can support that they were performed via a separate site, separate incision, separate organ or separate session.  
There are 2 types of bundling edits (CCI/NCCI) :
Component of comprehensive code
two procedures where one is considered to be the comprehensive and the other is considered to be a component of that procedure.  As in once the comprehensive procedure is performed, you have already performed all of the elements of the other procedure.  Sometimes the component can be modified and sometimes it cannot.  If the CCI edits state it is modifiable then as long as your documentation supports the separate site, incision, organ, or session rule you may modify the component for payment.
Mutually Exclusive
In this edit, two procedures are consider to be impossible or improbable to be performed on the same patient the same day.  Again the CCI edits will tell you if this is a modifiable pair and if it is and you documentation can support it you may add a modifier for payment.
The correct modifier depends on the scenario and type of edit and it is not always the 59.  If it is a pair that is non modifiable, then you must drop one of the codes from the claim.
I hope this helps you.


----------



## ivyrose (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Debra, your explanation was short and to the point. I am taking my CPC exam this Saturday for the 2nd time and I have been studying and going over the issues I had trouble with the first time around. I find I understand things better and I just want to make sure I am "well rounded" in all areas for this test. Thanks again.


----------

